# Eventing dressage



## 4x4 (27 July 2012)

Hi
Does anyone know the times team GB are doing their dressage for eventing?  I don't fancy watching every team do the test for two days, would just like to dip in/out?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doris68 (27 July 2012)

I believe that the times will be up later today after the trot-up.


----------



## Benjamin Brown (27 July 2012)

Afraid not but we're drawn 17th.  There will maybe be a programme of times once you get there??  We're there for both days and the x country. 

Enjoy !


----------



## 4x4 (27 July 2012)

Sorry I meant on the TV


----------



## Flibble (27 July 2012)

Me too on tv I mean.


----------



## huskimo12 (27 July 2012)

what channel and what time is it on TV i can see listings for XC and SJ but not the dressage


----------

